# Vintage VaPer kind of day............



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Smoked two excellent vintage VaPer's today, Bell's Three Nuns and Escudo.

The Escudo was first. Excellent viriginia flavor accompanied by an exotic sweet spice.....a very seductive flavor!

The Three Nuns had more of a straight forward sweet spice, but was accompanied by "figs/raisin" flavor.

Both were from the 80's.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Im really liking the Escudo, always have. Very unique 'baccy with an even more unique presentation, much like a stack of coins! 

I have a tin from 1994 that will be cracked in the next week or two.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Smoked two excellent vintage VaPer's today, Bell's Three Nuns and Escudo.
> 
> The Escudo was first. Excellent viriginia flavor accompanied by an exotic sweet spice.....a very seductive flavor!
> 
> ...


The Escudo I have had aged was from the early 90's. Seductive is a very good word to describe it. It was one of those pipes that commanded your full attention.

I have not had an 80's Three nuns, but as stated in another post, I was not too fond of the stuff I had. just didnt work for me. I am playing with the idea of some earlier stuff though. 80's sounds like the way to go.


----------

